
Rez ∞ - VR finds its killer app in a 15-year-old Dreamcast game - musha68k
http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-10-14-rez-infinite-review
======
WalterSear
Rails shooters are probably going to be the bulk of VR experiences, IMHO.

~~~
musha68k
Who knows what's going to happen next when a simple rails shooter becomes an
experience of transcedence ;)

Check out [http://www.janusvr.com](http://www.janusvr.com) as one of many
inspirational projects in the AR/VR sphere.

I'm looking forward to when we unleash the best kind of creativity from today
without having to rely on the works of "yesterday's" game designers to make it
"work".

It will happen and it will blow our minds even more! Great times ahead :)

